# I made my wife some "art"



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

So, we have this huge wall (7 foot wide and 20 foot tall) in our house that needed SOMETHING hanging on it. Recently we spent an afternoon going through some antique shops in Old Town Spring and we saw a wall hanging we liked but it was $1200, it gave me an inspiration to build something for my wife Tina. I finished it Sunday but after looking at my creation I took it all apart and went to purchase a higher grade wood, I had originally built it with cheap pine but went with Poplar. 

We are pleased with the outcome but now I'll most likely have to pay someone to come install it as we don't have a ladder tall enough, the top of it will hang at 18' 7" (if I remember correctly). LOL, if I had a ladder to reach that tall I wouldn't climb it!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'm impressed, Amigo.. Thank the Lord your Bride has some taste.. Lime green would be a little strong in your new double-wide..
.
I'd come down and hang it for you...but I'm not allowed even on step-stools anymore...


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Looks great Trod!! I'd use more than those cheap sheet anchors to hold it...lol. Show us the finished product when you get it installed. gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

A strange picture comes to my mind of you coming home with a snootfull some night and trying to crawl yore way up 8 feet of wall to get to the 'door' to the toilet....:biggrin:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Looks great Trod!! I'd use more than those cheap sheet anchors to hold it...lol. Show us the finished product when you get it installed. gb


What is a sheet anchor Jim?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> What is a sheet anchor Jim?


Sheeesshh !!!!...and we are supposed to believe you built that ?...

Pretty sure he means look for some studs to hang that thing on..None of those 'poke a hole in the sheetrock and pray the butterfly nut don't come back to bite you on the arse' things.....:tongue:

_1. Locate the exact mounting point. If you're hanging the mirror above a mantel, locate the center point above the mantel. Or center the mirror on a wall._
_2. Locate studs on the wall using a stud finder. Mark both edges of each stud, and then place a piece of tape to mark the center of the stud between the marks. Locate all the studs in the area where you'll hang the mirror._
_3. Measure your mirror to find the center._
_4. Mark positions for D-rings on either side of the mirror, about 6 inches from the top. Use a carpenter's square to mark mounting points in the center of the frame._
_5. To distribute the weight more evenly around the frame, insert screw eyes near the bottom of the mirror. Again, position them in the center of the frame._
_6. Pull off a copious amount of wire, double it up and feed it through one of the bottom screw eyes, up through the D-rings and down to the screw eye on the opposite side of the frame. Do not pull the wire taughtÂ¾leave a bit of slack._
_7. To secure the first end, create a restraint with a bit of scrap wire. This will keep the wire from separating. A final crimp with the pliers will keep it nice and tight. Repeat this process at each junction of the wire. This will keep the separate strands together and make it easier to handle._
_8. Loop the wire through the screw eye and tie it off._
_9. Lift the mirror into position to see how it's going to fit in the space. When it's in the desired position, mark the wall at the top of the mirror. Set the mirror back down and draw a level line across the wall._
_10. Pick two adjacent studs and draw lines along the center of the studs up to the top line. Measure down about 4 to 5 inches from the top line along each stud centerline. Mark this point and secure your hangers. Make sure to use hangers that are rated to handle the weight of your mirror._
_11. Hoist the mirror back into place and run the wire through the hangers._


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Donâ€™t use a latter to hang it. Find someone that has scaffolding. If you donâ€™t know anyone with it you can rent it form most equipment rental places. It is much more secure and will get it hung right.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

THIS...


Tortuga said:


> Sheeesshh !!!!...and we are supposed to believe you built that ?...
> 
> Pretty sure he means look for some studs to hang that thing on..None of those 'poke a hole in the sheetrock and pray the butterfly nut don't come back to bite you on the arse' things.....:tongue:
> 
> ...


Also, you may want to give these guys a call to help you hang that monster!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Sounds like whining, hoping someone will volunteer to bring a ladder over to help.......lol

Well, I have a ladder bud......assuming it's hanging against a wall. Give me a shout and maybe we can get'er done.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked said:


> Sounds like whining, hoping someone will volunteer to bring a ladder over to help.......lol
> 
> Well, I have a ladder bud......assuming it's hanging against a wall. Give me a shout and maybe we can get'er done.


LOL

I am a good whiner! My problem is asking someone to do something I wouldn't do and I wouldn't climb a ladder that tall myself! Once I'm above about 6 feet my legs get to shaking so badly that I can't function.

My next door neighbor has made the same offer but even watching someone up a ladder that far makes me nervous.

I had some folks come out a couple weeks ago to install a new ceiling fan up on that same tall ceiling, I'm going to call them tomorrow to see if I can pay them to hang it, if they refuse I suppose I'm going to take one either you or my neighbor up on the offer. Yesterday I thought about just borrowing the neighbors ladder and attempting it myself but then I looked up at that height and my heart started pounding! sad4sm

You and your wife should stop by sometime, especially now that I am practically around the corner from your place... I've pointed out your house to my wife a couple times and said "One of my buddies lives there". We are near the corner of South Shore Blvd and Marina Bay Blvd.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a 16' A ladder if you want to borrow it, let me know. But with the size of that thinggy it would probally be wise to get some scaffolding. Gonna take two people fer that job..imo


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

LOL.

Simply mark where you want it then tell us when you leave the house and where the key is hidden. No need for you to watch. 

You are just down the street now. Give a shout if you change your mind. Always glad to help ya bud.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked said:


> LOL.
> 
> Simply mark where you want it then tell us when you leave the house and where the key is hidden. No need for you to watch.
> 
> You are just down the street now. Give a shout if you change your mind. Always glad to help ya bud.


How tall is your ladder? I called the people that installed my ceiling fan but they are not interested.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Terry...why not give a shot at calling one of the ceiling fan companies that offer installation as well. They might do it for the right price. Whatever the cost..it would be less than what you would spend on emergency rooms and doctors if you start messing with it yourself.. You're pretty good at spreading BS and I'll bet you could 'charm' one of them into the job....

OR...give a place like this one below a try.....

http://turnkeyartsolutions.com/houston-picture-hanging-service.html


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Terry...why not give a shot at calling one of the ceiling fan companies that offer installation as well. They might do it for the right price. Whatever the cost..it would be less than what you would spend on emergency rooms and doctors if you start messing with it yourself.. You're pretty good at spreading BS and I'll bet you could 'charm' one of them into the job....
> 
> OR...give a place like this one below a try.....
> 
> http://turnkeyartsolutions.com/houston-picture-hanging-service.html


The ceiling fan people are not interested but I just spoke to the guy from the link you provided, he is going to have someone call me back!

LOL, by the time I get this thing hung on the wall I think I could have bought the one for $1200 that inspired me to build this one! 

Thanks Jim!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

trodery said:


> The ceiling fan people are not interested but I just spoke to the guy from the link you provided, he is going to have someone call me back!
> 
> LOL, by the time I get this thing hung on the wall I think I could have bought the one for $1200 that inspired me to build this one!
> 
> Thanks Jim!


 I got this covered. I got a 16 foot ladder, rope, pulleys and beer, I will need to drill into your ceiling and attach the pulleys to a 2x4 with some lag bolts. Then pull that sucker up. :idea:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

How tall is my ladder? Hmmmm.......it's tall enough to reach the peak of the workshop. In fact, I was up there a few weeks ago installing a TV antenna. It's either an 18 or 20'er. Plenty tall to get'er done.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, the folks I called from Tortuga's link have still not called me back.

When do you want to help Hooked?

Here is my phone number... 713-539-0918


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful work T!!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well guys, it's hung!

I forgot I had a guy that worked for me that used to change out light bulbs on those 1200" radio/TV towers. He followed me home from work about an hour ago and together we got it hung.

I'm having a drink now cause just watching someone on a ladder that tall give me anxiety!

Now my dang TV looks even smaller... believe it or not, that TV is a 65"


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Another view


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Job well done, Amigo... I'll bet you were a hell of a lot of help...:rotfl:

Whodathunkit ????:cheers:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I helped him from the staircase but my hands were shaking and my breaths were rapid just from watching him!

He was still on the clock from work but I still gave him an extra $50. Now I hope the thing don't crash and bust up my TV :rotfl:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Looks good from this angle bud. Piece of cake for your guy. Glad you got it hung before I could crawl my crazy arse up that ladder.


----------

